# Milltek A3 2.0T Quattro Exhaust Now Available



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

First batch of systems will hit us mid-November. Nice smooth and tuned sound. Video clips very soon! Several tip options. 

http://www.g-werke.com/categories/audi/a3/8v-2015/exhaust/


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Waiting for sound clips :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Car is being loaded onto a transporter this morning, heading back to NY. As soon as it arrives, I'll get some proper sound clips:beer:


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Car is being loaded onto a transporter this morning, heading back to NY. As soon as it arrives, I'll get some proper sound clips:beer:



Hi Greg , 

anything for the a3 sedan 1.8 tfsi ?


----------



## mikeygar (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you developing a system for the 2.0 TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Car finally arrived back in NY after its journey across the country on a transporter. Right now its rocking a resonated turbo-back setup. Its perfect for me. Its tame, but still lets you know its there. Still has that great sound at shift points as well. Its planned to go on the ramp tomorrow for the swap to non-res. I'll get some sound clips of both. 

Milltek does already have a system released for the 150HP TDI. If there's anyone that would like to be a part of a test fit and receive a system at a reduced price, please contact me. At present, we're working on development of the 1.8T system.


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Whats the main difference between resonated and non-resonated? Only a center silencer or?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Greg, do you have any initial dyno numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Quick vid of the full resonated system. This will be as quiet as it gets. Perfect sound for someone like me who's got small kiddos and a wife thats not so amused with cars...

Once the shop clears out and the feeling starts to come back in my finger tips, I'll pull the cat-back off and weigh it for those of you that are interested. Again, this is the resonated system. the non-resonated system will remove the center resonator. Ricky, no dyno numbers yet. You planning on doing a baseline on your S3?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

My assumption is that the S3 exhaust will sound close to the A3 exhaust clip you posted? Other than having the valve option? Or would you have an S3 clip on it's way as well........:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

S3 exhaust will be more aggressive. We ran an S3 catback on this A3 for a bit and it was certainly more aggressive. The beauty is that you can usually get the sound you're after with the choice of RES and NON-RES. TAG Motorsports, one of our premier Milltek dealers has just installed a non-res setup on their S3. I'm hoping they'll have a video clip shortly...


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just received my demo S3 exhaust.. I'll post a review, pics and hopefully a dyno this upcoming week opcorn:


----------



## mikeygar (Nov 14, 2014)

subscribed for 150 TDI updates


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Just received my demo S3 exhaust.. I'll post a review, pics and hopefully a dyno this upcoming week opcorn:


Curious to see and hear. Feel free to bring it to Sunday morning cars and coffee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds great what is the price any specials? I want one!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Cat-back systems are on sale starting at just $1044 during our Milltek winter sale!

http://www.g-werke.com/categories/audi/a3/8v-2015/exhaust/


----------

